

Superficial: A Craigslist posting from an enterprising young founder - transburgh
http://valleywag.com/tech/superficial/a-craigslist-posting-from-an-enterprising-young-founder-308535.php

======
ALee
Hilarious. They did a great job providing the same satire from the original
New York woman's post.

